
Who Discovered Evolution? If You Answer 'Darwin' You're Only Half Right - Lightning
http://www.npr.org/2013/04/30/177781424/he-helped-discover-evolution-and-then-became-extinct
======
arjn
While its true Darwin gets most of the credit, its not as if Alfred Wallace is
completely unknown or unsung. I recommend an excellent Nova feature made a
couple of years ago called "Darwin's Darkest Hour". Its available to view free
right now on the PBS website : <http://video.pbs.org/video/1286437550/> .
Wallace gets plenty of mention.

